
Scientists Patch Photosynthesis Glitch to Make Plants Grow 40 Percent Larger – E - fleetwing
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/283193-scientists-patch-photosynthesis-glitch-to-make-plants-grown-40-percent-larger
======
code_beers
Who’s to say it’s a “glitch” and not a feature? What if this “glitch” provides
greater resilience to climate change, and we edit out the very thing we need
to keep eating despite our past mistakes? I would like to see a greater
understanding of biology before stuff like this makes it out of the
laboratory. Our species is a child playing with a box of matches.

~~~
foxyv
My scary thought is if this dramatically increases the availability of food
and the population rises. Then it fails later because it turns out that
adaptation was to prevent some weird virus from destroying the plants...

